
Show HN: Go Concurrency Patterns - dsinecos
https://github.com/dsinecos/go-concurrency-patterns
======
dsinecos
Hi HN, While learning about goroutines and channels, I implemented different
types of pipelines (fan-in, fan-out etc). I wrote comments extensively so I
could review later and to help someone else learning about these. Sharing here
for feedback. You can check out the annotated code here - [https://cranky-
franklin-0e76f2.netlify.app/](https://cranky-franklin-0e76f2.netlify.app/)

